# ID Possible From This Photo?



## Derek248 (Feb 1, 2017)

Found this guy under the wheelie-bin mid evening. I'd say about 60cm long but only about 15mm Diam. In Buderim QLD, residential but with forest patches around. Apologies for the photo quality but didn't want to get too close, thanks.


----------



## baker (Feb 1, 2017)

Yellow faced whip snake (_Demansia psammophis).
_
Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## Derek248 (Feb 1, 2017)

Thanks so much Cameron, much appreciated


----------



## Callum Dureau (Feb 2, 2017)

Aren't whip snakes venomous?


----------



## butters (Feb 2, 2017)

Yes mildly. Not regarded as dangerous and most bites I have heard of only caused localised pain.


----------



## Callum Dureau (Feb 3, 2017)

butters said:


> Yes mildly. Not regarded as dangerous and most bites I have heard of only caused localised pain.


 Ok good to know


----------



## cement (Feb 4, 2017)

They are a very fast snake and can be difficult to catch, I've never had one actually try to bite me while tailing but pin their head and they'll bite every time. Their venom will cause localised pain and a lot of swelling, lymph glands will cop a beating and be painful as well, with probable nausea and a general feeling of sickness. Like all snakes they are very quick to run away, this one is in the middle of its shed cycle and obviously will be feeling very vulnerable. Id rate their venom as more mid range then low toxicity, and would take a venom fuelled bite from one of these as serious enough.


----------



## Firepac (Feb 5, 2017)

I got bitten by a Collared Whip a couple of weeks ago during a relocation (my fault entirely) on the tip of my little finger. There was immediate harsh stinging at the bite site which quickly developed into an uncomfortable throbbing as the fingertip swelled a bit and turned whiteish. This continued for a couple of days with no nausea or other symptoms. The swelling and throbbing gradually declined but for several days it was extremely sensitive to being touched or knocked. After a week it was just itchy for a day or 2.


----------



## Aussie254 (Feb 27, 2017)

Not a real danger at all, but good move in keeping distance, you never know how dangerous they are unless you are sure.


----------

